# Just started agility, any tips???



## Gypsymom (Apr 2, 2015)

We just took our first puppy foundation agility class and had a blast!!! I never saw myself as an agility person.....I'm not very competitive, but the class was so much fun! I can't wait until tomorrow's class! 

Do you have any tips for someone starting out?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

My tip: Save lots of money.. you will soon be spending it all on agility equipment! 

But really.. just have fun. I would start watching some agility foundation videos and learning the different handling skills (such as front/rear/blind crosses, turns etc) as well.


----------



## Gypsymom (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol....funny that you say that. My daughter and I were remaking how we should turn our backyard into a course!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely prepare to be spending tons of money. 

Otherwise, keep it light and keep it fun. Don't worry about the competition aspects. I've recently started 'competing' but the truth is, you're only competing against YOURSELF. People are nice, people are friendly, people are helpful overall. It's tons of fun, just make sure it stays that way for both you and the pup.


----------



## Gypsymom (Apr 2, 2015)

What expenses do you have outside of class fees? I'm sure there are entrance fees if we choose to compete.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Getting your own equipment can be expensive but my sister and I started out building our own. Since then we were lucky enough to find someone going out of Agility and bought their equipment so it has not been too expensive for us. The most expensive things are the tunnels as you really cannot make your own.

It is lots of fun though even if you do not compete which can get expensive for entry fees, travelling, etc.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You eventually reach a point where you need some equipment. It doesn't have to be all of it, which is cost and space prohibitive, but weaves, jumps and a tunnel are pretty necessary as you go on. There only point where you need to work at home, just like any other dog class. PVC can make a lot of it pretty cheap, but it's there. At a certain level private lessons or ring rentals have to happen unless you buy a full course with of equipment and set it up.

Otherwise, stuff just... Adds up. Entry fees, gas to and from, food when the trial is 8 hours long, equipment at the trial like portable crate, rain/sun shelter, chairs. 

It's not so much all one outlay just that it adds up. I've been doing agility about 18 months. Removing gas and food I've probably spent about a grand. I took 6 of those months off entirelu. It's not bad, it's just not cheap.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Exciting! Katie and I are registered for an agility foundations class that starts next month. I'm really looking forward to it and learning everything I can before we actually start.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Gypsymom said:


> Lol....funny that you say that. My daughter and I were remaking how we should turn our backyard into a course!


*I've heard* that one possibly common pitfall to back yard agility is ... people seldom move the equipment around in order to vary the course. Some people anyway. End result, there's a risk the dog can become pattern trained to a certain degree. I don't know how true that is, I'm not an agility expert. But if you do set up a course, I'd be prepared to move the pieces / shuffle the order on a regular basis.


----------



## Gypsymom (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, that's not too bad then. I not planning to compete right now. I have three teens that cost a fortune already!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Just have fun! If a future class is above your level or your dog's level, don't be afraid to go back to foundations or an easier class to fill in the gaps.

As far as equipment, you can make jumps very cheaply, and some jumps plus a tunnel are all you need to work on foundations at home if you want. Contact equipment is nice but if you're just taking some foundations classes for fun you don't need to own that stuff yet.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My advice: Have fun! It is such a fun sport and you and your dog will have a blast!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Just have fun with it! If you want, solidify your stays beforehand. I found that really helpful before we started.

And yeah be prepared to spend money. Agility is super addictive. I started at the beginning of this year with Nova (or was it the end of last year? I dunno...), and the backyard already consists of two jump, weave poles (really just those poles you line driveways with), and an adjustable dog walk (hubby and I built it together...it's almost done, just wrapping up painting!!!!).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The other thing I want to add is not to be surprised if you do find yourself competing and maybe keep it in the back of your mind/make sure you do things as right as you possibly can. I know tons and tons of people who do a class or two and then stop, but I also know SO MANY PEOPLE who said 'I just want to play with my dog and this is cool' who then end up competing on some level or another. In fact, and this is hyperbole but not by much, I find most people who go on are the ones who come in saying 'Eh, I just want to play' at early stages with their first dogs. 

The people who come in saying 'I AM GOING TO DO AGILITY AND GO TO NATIONALS AND DO ALL THE THINGS" with their first dog? NOT SO MUCH.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

CptJack said:


> The other thing I want to add is not to be surprised if you do find yourself competing and maybe keep it in the back of your mind/make sure you do things as right as you possibly can. I know tons and tons of people who do a class or two and then stop, but I also know SO MANY PEOPLE who said 'I just want to play with my dog and this is cool' who then end up competing on some level or another. In fact, and this is hyperbole but not by much, I find most people who go on are the ones who come in saying 'Eh, I just want to play' at early stages with their first dogs.
> 
> The people who come in saying 'I AM GOING TO DO AGILITY AND GO TO NATIONALS AND DO ALL THE THINGS" with their first dog? NOT SO MUCH.


Yeah, there were some people in our beginner class that were VERY competitive and were throwing out how they were going to compete at high levels and whatnot with their first dog...they didn't continue past the beginner class.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

pawsaddict said:


> Yeah, there were some people in our beginner class that were VERY competitive and were throwing out how they were going to compete at high levels and whatnot with their first dog...they didn't continue past the beginner class.


Every. Freaking. Time. I have taken foundations, the egos come in and then stop. Sometimes they don't even make it through the first set of classes. It's a little bit sad, honestly.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Every. Freaking. Time. I have taken foundations, the egos come in and then stop. Sometimes they don't even make it through the first set of classes. It's a little bit sad, honestly.


It is a bit sad. I think they put so much pressure on themselves and their dogs and get so shocked/disappointed when things don't come as easily as they thought it would, that they just get frustrated and quit. It's the people who just have fun, soak up all there is to learn, and work on building up their bond with their dog that I think do the best.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think some of it's shock and frustration that it's not hard. I think some of it's (less flatteringly) that they expect to do all the cool stuff and running around obstacles and get disgusted and bored when they're being asked to teach their dog to go around a bucket.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

CptJack said:


> The other thing I want to add is not to be surprised if you do find yourself competing and maybe keep it in the back of your mind/make sure you do things as right as you possibly can. I know tons and tons of people who do a class or two and then stop, but I also know SO MANY PEOPLE who said 'I just want to play with my dog and this is cool' who then end up competing on some level or another. In fact, and this is hyperbole but not by much, I find most people who go on are the ones who come in saying 'Eh, I just want to play' at early stages with their first dogs.


Lol I was the only person from my first class with Mia at my current club that said they didn't want to compete. I'm also the only person that stayed involved over a year and actually has competed at all. (going on 3 years now and dog #3!)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Lol I was the only person from my first class with Mia that said they didn't want to compete. I'm also the only person that stayed involved over a year and actually has competed at all. (going on 3 years now!)


From Kylie's foundation classes, there are 2 other dogs competing now - and both were owned by people who were competing with other dogs. I am the one who said "Nah, just here for fun". The other 7 people? Never saw them again. Even the other few who went on to compete the beginner class where there are more obstacles and more fun with us, have poofed into the ether.

*ETA:* Actually upon reflection the dog that one of those handlers had in our foundations classes is NOT competing, so I guess Kylie and crazy golden boy are it.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I think some of it's shock and frustration that it's not hard. I think some of it's (less flatteringly) that they expect to do all the cool stuff and running around obstacles and get disgusted and bored when they're being asked to teach their dog to go around a bucket.


Very true. If you're too good to teach your dog to go around a bucket/barrel, agility probably isn't for you, haha.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Especially in NADAC! Those barrels are actual obstacles on our courses!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Any suggestions for things to practice before we start? I've been reviewing the pre-agility assessment form, but wondering if there are things we should concentrate on.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Stay, release cue, recalling to the left and right side, paw targets on an upturned bowl or something, going out around a bucket or cone to the left and right, and driving forward to a plastic lid or something on the ground with food.

That's basically what my foundations class covered + a tunnel a little bit and a tiny bit of jump channels at the very end.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Stay, release cue, recalling to the left and right side, paw targets on an upturned bowl or something, going out around a bucket or cone to the left and right, and driving forward to a plastic lid or something on the ground with food.
> 
> That's basically what my foundations class covered + a tunnel a little bit and a tiny bit of jump channels at the very end.


Thanks! That sounds very much like our dog sport fundamentals class, so I'll go dig up those notes.


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Stay, release cue, recalling to the left and right side, paw targets on an upturned bowl or something, going out around a bucket or cone to the left and right, and driving forward to a plastic lid or something on the ground with food.
> 
> That's basically what my foundations class covered + a tunnel a little bit and a tiny bit of jump channels at the very end.


Wow, that's so interesting!
I just started agility with Porsche two weeks ago, and so far our Intro to Agility class is all about introducing the equipment - we've done the table, the tunnel, the bar jump, the flat jump (forget the right name for it..), the tire jump, and started the A-frame last week. We're in a class with only other other (more experienced dog), but we've already started on combinations of obstacles (up to 3 max). 

Interesting how different people teach it!

On the other hand, I'd probably hate your class. All that stuff sounds like obedience to me lol, even if it is used in Agility. I wanna do the fun running and jumping stuff!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My class is geared toward people who will compete and to be honest all that stuff is absolutely necessary to compete. Most classes who are geared for competition won't introduce obstacles or sequences very quickly, because it's just too easy to learn wrong, or even dangerous, habits with some of it for both dog and handler. 

Also forgot to mention that we cover front, rear, and blind crosses in foundations, but on the flat. Dogs learning how to do obstacles isn't hard. Handler figuring out how to change sides with the dog and dog learning to read your body language to take the right piece of the course from the right side takes some more doing  

We do have a lot of people drop out because they're bored, though. Definitely a different strokes thing, and I know that even in my class there are more osbstacles that the instructor would like because she's afraid of losing students. Different approaches are a thing, though, and some of that's informed by whether or not it's 'for fun' or 'for competition', what the students prefer, and even venue of competition that's associated with the club. Ie: My club's a NADAC one so distance handling is a REALLY BIG DEAL, but we don't have to worry so much about wraps and backsides and there's no teeter or tire or table on the course at all.


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahh, I see. Yeah, this is just a "for fun" class, but I would trust that the trainer knows what she's doing enough to correct horribly wrong approaches and whatnot. 

I definitely see how all that stuff is very important, for sure. Just was surprised how different the approaches were!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Like CptJack said, you definitely want a solid foundation to compete. I couldn't imagine walking into an agility class and just starting with going over jumps and A-frames. Our club holds CPE and UKI trials, but I don't know what method they follow in classes. This is the description from our training center:



> FOUNDATION AGILITY SKILLS 1: Skills covered in this class will include: targeting for contact end behavior (on plank and low dog walk/a-frame), tippy boards and flat teeter, Recalls to Heel on flat (foundation for handling), basic turns on the flat (front cross, pull, rear cross, push), forward send skills (around upright), intro to one jump (if not done in pre-agility with the APHS way), intro to tunnels, chute (later), and table. Dogs should be at least 10 months of age.


On the other hand, we've taken a beginner / pre agility class at camp for the past two years and we did work on equipment right away. However, the attention was on sticking the contacts, proper form, allowing the dog to be comfortable, and maintaining a safe environment. The second year we did more equipment, but there were only two dogs in the class. The last day, it was just me and since I had attended the handling workshop the night before, the instructor "quizzed" me by making me do front, rear, and blind crosses.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been actively competing in agility for many, many years and have a dog who has championship titles. I am now training a second (younger) dog for competition. Foundation skills are ESSENTIAL for agility. My competition dog is 11 1/2 years old and she still competes at a high level. People want to rush right into equipment. You want a dog who is solid with the basics and then equipment will come much easier. Basic obedience skills are incredibly important. If you plan to compete, you need a dog who is solid around other dogs and not easily distracted. Flat work is super important. You really should practice some handling skills without your dog....I am always turning too much or not enough and sending Baxter in the wrong direction because I am used to Gemma who KNOWS what to do. I will be doing a lot of work by myself to get my handling down better. My trainer says "Baxter has power steering" and I need to watch how I handle the "steering wheel" better. Gemma and I have competed together for so long...she is very much on "automatic pilot" and I think I have gotten a bit sloppy with my handling skills.


----------



## Gypsymom (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you all for the wealth of info you're sharing! 

Gypsy seemed to smile through class.....and it was fun for me too! The trainer had to cancel last week's class, but we're back on for tonight!! I can't wait! 

We started with a tunnel and wobble board, but it's a puppy class and they wanted to get the dogs just used to be around the equipment. We're also working on obedience type stuff....and ours is in a separate obedience class as well. 

Should we go on to do a more advanced obedience class after this one is over, or do they teach enough of that as you progress in agility?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I... really don't know? I will say that the basic level of obedience you need in agility isn't really all that high. Sit, stay, come, and staying with you off leash. The rest of the stuff is pretty agility specific, and with any luck they'll cover that as you go along.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What type of obedience training do you want? Regular manners type things _can_ be taught through agility (although your class may not be designed for that). Competition obedience training would be an entirely different class.

I enjoy taking classes and I think my dog benefits from working with different dogs, instructors, and settings, so I plan to continue taking a variety of classes with her.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Most things should be taught in agility class. Depending on your dog and what venue they train to (even if you don't compete thi will change what equipment you see in class) will change what skills you need. Fast dogs probably need a stay. Summer on the other hand doesnt because we can do a runnig start. I need a down for the table for usdaa. Having focus off leash Is helpful but hopefully class is set up so your dog can succeed. Really you don't need much for agility. Everything should be worked on in class.


----------



## Gypsymom (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm looking for basic obedience (stay, sit, down, etc). We're learning it in a class currently, but i wanted to make sure that just working with her from here on out will be enough. Otherwise I would take their intermediate class.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You'll be fine. There really isn't a ton of cross-over between agility and obedience. Most of what you'll need to know there, you'll learn there. If you want to take more, do it, of course, it's just that other than the few basic things and not having your dog be out of control, there's not a lot of traditional obedience in agility.


----------

